# KeyEvent Tastenkombination?



## Sandera (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich eine Tastenkombination von 2 Tasten (z.B. Buchstabe und Pfeiltaste) auszulesen?
Momentan mache ich folgendes:


```
public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {
        
        if(e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_ENTER) {
            System.out.println("Enter wurde gedrückt");
        }

}
```

Ich möchte aber halt, dass nicht nur auf eine Taste, sondern nur auf eine Kombination von zwei Tasten reagiert wird.

Hier im Forum habe ich eine Lösung gefunden in der die Zeit der einzelnen Tastendrucke ausgelesen und verglichen wird. Das scheint mir aber ein wenig umständlich zu sein.
Geht das nicht einfacher?

Gruß
Sandera


----------



## byte (14. Mai 2006)

Guck Dir mal KeyStrokes an. Da kannst Du eine Taste z.B. mit ALT oder STRG kombinieren. Also z.B. STRG + C:


```
KeyStroke strg_c = KeyStroke.getKeyStroke('c', InputEvent.CTRL_MASK);
```


----------

